# Que te mejores / Mejórate (mejorar)



## Mar80

Hola, por favor alguien me puede ayudar a traducir al francés la frase "espero que te mejores pronto; cuídate mucho"?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fred-erique

J'espère que tu vas te remettre très vite. Prends bien soin de toi. (ou "soigne-toi bien").
Autres variantes.
J'espère que tu vas bientôt aller mieux . J'espère que tu seras bientôt sur pieds. J'espère que tu iras vite bien mieux.


----------



## Mar80

Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## leonv07

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir si vous pouvez me donner un coup de main pour dire _Mejórate / Que te mejores _en français. On utilise cette expression quand une personne est malade et qu'on veut qu'elle guérisse. Merci

Leonel


----------



## Domtom

*¡ que se mejore !  =  *je vous souhaite un prompt rétablissement !
 
(Parece un poco largo pero es correcto porque lo veo en un diccionario bilingüe. A ver si saben otras alternativas más cortas.)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Además de lo que propone *Domtom*, también decimos: 
"Meilleure santé"
"Soigne-toi bien"
"Prends soin"
"Bon rétablissement"

saludos


----------



## Aruba-chan

Salut!

Comment vous traduiriez la phrase "Que te mejores" quand tu la dis à un ami qui est malade?

"Que tu ailles mieux" peut-être?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Il y avait déjà eu un fil sur cette question ici. 

Saludos


----------



## femmejolie

Meilleure santé!


----------



## DearPrudence

"*Remets-toi bien*" ?


----------



## mrt_265

Comment on dit 'Que te mejores' en français?on peut utiliser 'à tes souhaits'?Merci des maintenant


----------



## Domtom

-
_je te souhaite un prompt rétablissement !_


----------



## claudie

_je te souhaite un prompt rétablissement _es un poco formal...

Si quieres decir a un amigo que se recupere despues de estar enfermo le puedes decir : "repose toi bien " "prend soin de toi" "rétabli toi vite" "soigne toi bien"........

Saludos


----------



## claudie

A tes souhaits se dice despues de estornudar... (JESUS en Espana, Salud en mexico...)


----------



## Paciente

yo diría "bon rétablissement!"


----------



## mrt_265

merci beaucoup!


----------



## crisbel

Hola,
Podría alguien decirme si esta traducción es correcta?

 "Que te mejores pronto..." sería tal vez así? «Je te souhaite que t'améliorer bientôt»???


Gracias


----------



## poorBear

Je te souhaite un prompt rétablissement (muy formal)
J'espère que tu vas très vite te sentir mieux / te rétablir très rapidement

Saludos. Bonne soirée


----------



## crisbel

Bonjour!

Merci poorBear! Aprecio  mucho su ayuda. La frase la pondré en uso ahora mismo!!

Bonne soirée.


----------



## poorBear

No hay de qué.
Buenas noches


----------



## petit bombon

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
Es imprescindible comprobar si no hay hilos ya abiertos.​ 
Buenas Tardes,

Me podríais ayudar a traducir a francés la frase " que te mejores "?. Se trata de saber como poder expresar en francés " mejorarse " de salud.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda de antemano.

Petit bombon.


----------



## rouelle

NUEVA PREGUNTA
hilos unidos​
Hola:
Como respuesta se puede traducir "meilleur santé" por "que te mejores"?


----------



## Yendred

Diría "_Rétablis-toi bien_".


----------



## rouelle

Je vous remercie Yendred. Et comment traduire "meilleure santé" en espagnol donc?


----------



## Philippides

rouelle said:


> Je vous remercie Yendred. Et comment traduire "meilleure santé" en espagnol donc?


Bonjour, "meilleure santé" ne s'utilise en général pas seul, en dehors d'une phrase plus structurée. 

La phrase la plus formelle pour ce type de voeux serait 
"Je te/vous souhaite un prompt rétablissement"
"Rétablis-toi vite" me serait plutôt venu que "Rétablis-toi bien" mais c'est un détail. En tout cas, on n’utilisera pas "rétablis-toi" sans ajouter quelque chose à la phrase.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi aussi, je dirais plus spontanément « _rétablis-toi vite ».  _
Autres idées : _ Soigne-toi bien.  Remets-toi vite sur pied. J'espère que tu iras bientôt mieux._

Hors contexte, _meilleure santé_ peut se traduire littéralement (je crois) par _mejor salud_.  Mais j'ai de bien faibles notions d'espagnol. 
Dans le cadre d'une phrase, on peut dire par exemple :  _Repose-toi et reviens-nous en meilleure santé! _


----------



## quethibum

Nicomon said:


> Hors contexte, _meilleure santé_ peut se traduire littéralement (je crois) par _mejor salud_.


Y al menos por mis tierras, nadie diría "mejor salud" así solo (de igual manera que nadie diría "meilleur*e* santé" si no es como parte de una oración).
Además de lo propuesto por Philippides y Nicomon, en el diccionario de la casa aparece esto:
bon rétablissement - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com


----------



## Nanon

Víctor Pérez said:


> "Prends _(bien) _soin _de toi_"


*_Prends soin_ tout seul, non.

On dit aussi, familièrement, _retape-toi_ _(bien, vite...)_


----------

